# portmaster/portaudit issue



## talsamon (Oct 13, 2014)

With `portmaster -a` check the files to update and then exits with:


```
===>>> The ports-mgmt/portaudit port has been deleted: portaudit expired when pkg_tools did, use pkg audit
===>>> Aborting update
```
.

Doesn't happen if I update one package with `portmaster`.

Don't know from where the call to `portaudit` comes.

FreeBSD-9.3-p2 amd64.


----------



## kpa (Oct 13, 2014)

Because you happen to have it installed?


----------



## talsamon (Oct 13, 2014)

Ok, removed `portaudit` - seems solved. Thanks!


----------

